
“You won’t read about this in the media, but…” - imartin2k
https://medium.com/@martinbelam/you-won-t-read-about-this-in-the-media-but-b275d46fd51f
======
omginternets
I think this misses the larger point, which is that the West is by-and-large
desensitized to violence in the middle east.

Bomb in Lebanon = dog bites man.

Bomb in Paris = man bites dog.

~~~
imartin2k
Of course, but I think this is a completely normal psychological process.
Humans react to the things that are out of the ordinary. The fact that
bombings have becoming ordinary in the Middle East is shameful, of course, and
needs to be addressed. But that is not up to the media.

What one could do though on an individual level is being aware and conscious
about news reports from other parts of the world, and acknowledge them.
Personally, this is exactly what I did with the news about the Beirut attack,
even before the thing in Paris happened.

